# print setting button missing



## AlisonTB (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello all!

I am a power user of Lightroom, and have it connected to my Epson Pro 1000 printer. I can print just fine from Photoshop, but do not have the print setting buttons showing in LR anywhere. Help?

.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2019)

In the Print module, you have two buttons at the bottom left (*make sure the left panel is visible*). One is 'Page Setup', the other one is 'Print Setting'. That second one leads to the same dialog as you show here.


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 4, 2019)

thank you. Ive been there and the button isn't there either. Nor in the top menu when I hit print settings.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2019)

AlisonTB said:


> thank you. Ive been there and the button isn't there either. Nor in the top menu when I hit print settings.


I just realised you use Lightroom CC, not Lightroom Classic CC. Lightroom CC does not have a print option (yet).


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 4, 2019)

my bad. I'm using classic.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2019)

In that case please post a screenshot of the Print module, showing the left panel as well.


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 4, 2019)

I get the same window when I go to the top panel and hit printer, and print settings,  under FILE. Same thing when I hit PRINT on the upper right panel,. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand the problem. You said:



AlisonTB said:


> I do not have the print setting buttons showing in LR anywhere.



However, your screenshot does show the buttons, and I assume that you clicked on the Print Settings button to get that printer dialog shown in the screenshot. The screenshot does show that the printer is offline, however.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 5, 2019)

It is one of the few differences between Mac and Windows when using Lightroom.

Windows has one button - Mac has two. Corrected


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 5, 2019)

Things are getting more and more confusing. I see a Mac screenshot and I see two buttons in the lower left corner...
BTW, I use a Mac too...


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok let me try to be more clear, sorry for th confusion. In Julianne Kost "print the perfect image" this is the dialog box I do not see anywhere. 



Instead this is what I get, everywhere I hit the print setting button- and my printer was on when I took this screen shot.



I believe this is the screen I need to find, to be able to tell my machine and my printer what size, etc. I need to print. 




The actual problem I'm having is a full 17x22 set for horizontal is printing something like 9x12 vertical in the center of the page out of Lightroom, but works just fine out of PS. 

Is that more clear?Thanks for your help!

Alison


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 5, 2019)

This is not a Lightroom issue, it is an issue with the printer driver. That video shows another printer, and so the details of the printer driver dialog can be different. Having said that, I know that Canon has written a Lightroom plugin for this printer. I assume they did so for a reason, but as I do not have this printer, I can’t tell you whether the standard driver should work or not. Have a look at this page as well, because there seem to be some ussues with that plugin too: Print Studio Pro plug-in no longer works


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2019)

Canon Printer Driver software does not provide this Print Setting etc from the drop down list.   It need to be accessed elsewhere and at the moment my printer is offline and I can not get to the place that you want to go with my Canon printer.  Page layout settings is available via the "Page Setup" Button in the left panel


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Mar 6, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> This is not a Lightroom issue, it is an issue with the printer driver. That video shows another printer, and so the details of the printer driver dialog can be different.


This is true. Specifically: In the Mac Print dialog box, when that settings menu is open, I think the top four commands (above the line) are always present: Layout, Color Matching, Paper Handling, and Cover Page. Those appear for every printer, because they're supplied by macOS.

But below that line, the commands can vary depending on the brand and model of printer you use. What you see below the line for an Epson printer will be different for a Canon printer, and they're probably different for a laser printer vs an inkjet printer. This is because the commands below the line are not supplied by macOS, they're put there by the specific printer driver software you installed.

Since a Canon printer is being used, you should be referring to videos and tutorials about setting up a Canon Pro-1000 printer. Those will show the exact setup procedures that you need. Videos and screen shots about Epson printers will not show the settings you need.


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you! That never occurred to me. I'll check it out!

A


----------

